# Change in contract - an employment question



## sarahjane13 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi

I hope someone can maybe offer some advice here.

So I have moved over to Dubai for a new job and well, you guessed it, I don't like it. The company is fine but the role is just not what I thought it was going to be exactly and so I have been considering my options.

I would like to leave but don't fancy being stung for the costs of bringing me over here. 

However, this company has been taken over recently and in the next couple of months our existing contract will be terminated and we will have to sign new contracts with the new company.

So my question is this:

Does that mean that upon termination I could, in theory, leave and not sign my new contract?

It's a bit of an unusual situation but any guidance offered is very much welcomed.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

If management of your company is changing then you can opt for not signing the new contract. 

The old company has to issue NOC for you and then its upto you whether go for new job or return back. Further the companies are not allowed to charge you any amount of fee against visa or employment charges.







sarahjane13 said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope someone can maybe offer some advice here.
> 
> ...


----------

